# road to an Autism diagnosis



## KatyW

Hello,
I have never posted over here but everyone we 's so supportive, so I thought I would give it a try.

My three yr old daughter just had her appointment with the developmental pediatrician after a referral from our regular pediatrician. She scored in the range for mild autism spectrum.

Going into the appointment, we had her in speech therapy, which has been going so well. Her speech has blossomed, and her socializing abilities have improved greatly. Her speech therapist mentioned sensory processing disorder as a possibility. She is a very hyper, coordinated kid who jumps on things a lot. My husband had ADHD as a kid. I am wondering if anyone has experienced a misdiagnosis of autism. It seems like in many cases , practitioners are slow to diagnose, and mine was so quick, disregarded everything my husband said (she changed our answers on the parent questionnaire) and tried to push us into enrolling in ABA and EFMP (a U.S. military system for families with special needs) that it was concerning. 

I realize the doctor's bedside manner was poor, so I am open to the fact that the diagnosis was right, just looking for people who have been through something similar.


----------



## AP

A misdiagnosis of autism is becoming more possible these days due to the fact that some diagnosis are being made too early. Girls are also harder to diagnose so can take longer. I have a friend who feels her child has been misdiagnosed too. The best thing I could possibly recommend is a second opinion. You are always entitled to that. :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

Thanks for your response. I appreciate it.


----------



## AP

Sometimes you just need someone to tell you to go for it - you might be right, but it's maybe better to clarify :)


----------



## KatyW

I know. It's such a sensitive matter. It's confusing because I don't know anyone well enough in real life with a child who has gone through the same thing, so it is hard to know what to think.


----------



## Lucy139

Surely it's better to get a misdiagnosis than no diagnosis at all?! Nothing wrong with having the "label" and getting extra help for your daughter and her progressing they can always "remove the asd label" if she becomes more apparent to another more suitable diagnosis later on down the road. 
My son is adhd/asd and it took 5years for his diagnosis in that time he lost out on extra help at school and extra support he really could have done with. Since he's had his diagnosis and is getting all the extra help he needs he's come on leaps and bounds... So hopefully your daughter will get lots of extra support now and it will help them determine whether or not she really does have asd or another underlying issue xx


----------



## KatyW

Lucy,
Thank you. That makes sense, and is a better way to look at it! I guess treatments would be tailored to what my kid needs. So no harm, only help. 

I didn't even realize that it could take so incredibly long to get diagnosed. Now I see how insensitive it is for me to post stuff like this. I am sorry, truly had no idea what others go through in finding a diagnosis, and ultimately, treatment. I am glad your son is getting the help he needs. I am eager to see how much improvement we will see when our daughter gets more therapies. I really need to stop being afraid of a label, that is all it is.


----------



## mummy2o

I was reading somewhere in the UK we don't diagnose ADHD until 7+ but autism earlier. Also that you could be diagnosed with ADHD but actually have autism as the symptoms mirror each other, or you could actually have both. It's very hard to diagnose these things since the line between the two are so closely linked. I took an ADHD test for fun and as I have autism and only autism I scored over the threshold for ADHD also. Do I think I have ADHD also? Unlikely. However, people with autism are all different. As the saying goes if you meet one person with autism, you met one person with autism.


----------



## KatyW

Mummy2o,

You and I were in the same pregnancy group. I hope your baby girl is doing well. I appreciate you respond ing here.

I wonder if my husband would have been diagnosed with autism instead. Who knows now. I agree that diagnosing is very difficult. I think here where I live in the States, they like to diagnose and treat as early as possible for best possible outcomes. I really appreciate that the doctors don't want to delay any needed treatments. I suppose I think of language and social difficulties not as disability but just as an individual difference in the human experience. My daughter can do so much, I don't want her challenges to define her. Isn't that how all moms think, though? &#128515;


----------



## mummy2o

Its ok. My son has autism and my daughter is showing signs, so just started the process for her also. As for Erika she's doing fine, but don't they grow so fast! So its genetic my side. I'm like you and don't actually seem autism as a disability. I don't think I have major issues in either language or social interaction, but I sense that I'm different. I have a few good friends, either from school or mum groups and that's fine for me. Also people on the higher end of the spectrum have some great jobs and can have normal lives. I'm currently as SAHM, but prior to that I was an accountant so doing alright for myself. Also girls mimic other girls which makes us better at the social interaction to begin with. 

I'd push for the 2nd opinion if your gut is telling you something different. However, they don't diagnose ADHD until 3 when symptoms start showing, as the nerd that I am I did a little research on the topic, and even then its considered early. Also just treat her the same. She appears to be a very bright little girl and I'm sure she'll be fine, just a bit different. She'll overcome her difficulties as all children try to, some just take longer than others.


----------



## KatyW

Mummy, thank you for your kind words. I really appreciate it!&#128151;


----------

